# Briggs & Stratton 133432 engine manual



## Nick Smith (Jan 21, 2009)

I need a manual for a Briggs & Stratton 133432 engine. Can someone help me?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to briggs&statton.com and click on owner manual put in the # and you can download a capy


----------

